# 8.00 x 16.00 tires???



## tmagers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Ingersoll 4020 8.00 x 16.00 tires???*

Ingersoll 4020 High back tires

Help - I need to replace the rear tires on my ingersoll 4020. the tires on it have 8.00 x 16.00 on them?? I can't find that size in any lawn tire sales?? what would be the size that I would look for? and where can I find them.

PLEASE HURRY - ON JACK STAND IN GARAGE AND I NEED THE SPACE.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Look for Compact Tractor Tires. My little Kubota uses that size on the rear. Got em local for about 300 for the pair.....


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

8x16 TERRAMITE BACKHOE DEERE TRACTOR TIRES KUBOTA | eBay


----------

